# BSOD while playing wow



## raai (Dec 9, 2007)

when i run wold of warcraft the blue screen of death appears or it appears while im playing it i tried to update my video card but it said its with the latest update and i got the requierments of world of warcraft even better than the requierments.


can any 1 help me with this problem

:4-dontkno


----------



## raai (Dec 9, 2007)

is any1 there???? in the requirements the video card needed is geforce2 i got Intel(R) 82945g express chipset family i dont know if its better than geforce2 or not but can any 1 help me plz!!


----------



## raai (Dec 9, 2007)

sometimes it says that the problem is caused by igxprd32 and it got stuck in an infinite loop can any 1 plz answer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

igxprd32 is related to your onboard video chip have you checked this meets the requirements for the game
try reinstalling the driver


----------



## raai (Dec 9, 2007)

i got Intel(R) 82945g express chipset family video card the required video card is geforce 2 or higher i dont know which video card is better


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i don't play games but from searching they seem to recommend gf4 or better


----------



## raai (Dec 9, 2007)

nah i saw the requirements and it was geforce2 (minimum)


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The Intel chipset you have is an integrated chipset and is most likely NOT supported. Even if it does work a little bit there's little in the way of available support for unsupported devices.


----------



## raai (Dec 9, 2007)

ok thank u guys so much for your help


----------

